# Getting back into High SPL COMPS, Looking for AMPS



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Option: 1

One Amplifier

2500RMS @14.4v (not something crazy like 17v+) .5 OHM STABLE!!!!!

T2500 comes to mind but not .5OHM stable

Amplifier Under $1500 


Option: 2

Two Amplifiers

1500-2500RMS @ 14.4V

2Ohm Stable At least

Would Like a pair for 450-600 each

Conditions for both options New preferred gently used ok as well.


I Was srsly looking @ the MTX TE1501D which works great in the two amp deal. But noit so sure in it's true output.

Any Ideas or suggestions ?


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

the rockford t2500bdcp will do close to 3000 watts at 1 or 2 ohm at 14.4 ( this would be my choice. $900 on ebay from an authorized dealer pratizzelo or something from jersey good folks)

Sundown amps will do .5 ohm stable but are not warrantied if you blow it. but then again how would they know you ran it a .5 ohm

MMats M3000.05D is ratted for 3000 at .5 but about $1300


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Ebay Item number: 320755886039 
O rating as seller
Good rating as buyer
Also
Item number: 110742496453
low rating


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

MMATS PRO AUDIO M3000.1D AMPLIFIER | eBay


Not bad !


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Do they do birth sheets like they do on the smaller lines? been awhile since i've handled, sold, bought and T/bd series RF amp


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

What about the high end autotek's? hearing mixed things but from idiots. but hella cheap power


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

sure do 

Why Rockford? - SMD Forum


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

madmaxz said:


> sure do
> 
> Why Rockford? - SMD Forum



"Once a manufacturer, Rockford now sources most of its products in Asia". 

Read more: Rockford Corporation: Information from Answers.com

David Thompson acquires MMATS Professional Audio. "We are exited about this new journey. MMATS is coming stronger with new products, pricing, and more !!" 100% Engineered, designed, and manufactured in Florida, USA! 
MMATS Professional Audio ::: About Us


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

underdog said:


> "Once a manufacturer, Rockford now sources most of its products in Asia".
> 
> Read more: Rockford Corporation: Information from Answers.com
> 
> ...



Really dont think it matters. yeah i like buying USA made as much as the next Yankee. But the Rockford Power series amps are still some of the best out there..


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

I have a pair of Audiopipe AP30001ds, they're rated for 3000 @ 2 ohms each for sale. Looking for 650 shipped continental US. They've been proven to do rated, extremely gently used, and if you want I can get you some pictures.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

The RF t2500.1bd are great amps but for competition use I would go another route , with something that is a little more flexible, ( low ohm use , strappable etc. ) 
try - 
Incriminator audio IA20.1, IA40.1
Sundown audio SAZ line
Atomic / RD audio 
Crossfire
Digital Designs M class
MMATS
American Bass VFL
etc....

If you are going the budget route try the Audiopipe AP1501d ,AP3000.1d,AQX3500.1d, Soundstream Rubicon RUB2500.1d , Audioque AQ line, or maybe the Hifonics BRZ line


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

SAZ 2500d would be your best bet. Does rated+ at 12.6 and doesnt need a huge power supply to run, however the more power you give it the more it will put out. you can expect well over 3k at 14.4 without question


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

FWIW After I repair an amp I always bench test them,and the MTX TE1501D does 1150 rms (clean unclipped sine wave)into a 1ohm resistive load at about 12.5 volts.This is the same amp as their older model TA7801,just a different top.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

There is a guy on my local cl w/ MMATS 3000.05 for $400. Assuming thats not a unusually low price, finding one for yourself could be a good option


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

You said High SPL and not Mainstream right? 

Sound Digital
Stetsom
Cactus Sounds

Sundown
DC Audio 

Then maybe all the rest mentioned above. If you are serious let me know, my team is getting out of the "Serious" SPL. Selling off Sound Digital 12k and a pair of Stetsom 10Kd (has to be the pair, one amp won't work with other).


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

sundown sa-2500
i believe the stetsom 2k5??? correct me if im wrong
DD M3a
soundstream tx2600d
crescendo 3kwp
you can also get the powerbass xta5000d but its a lil pricy.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Alpine MRP-M2000... Best 2000w rms at 2ohms for the money


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Alpine MRP-M2000... Best 2000w rms at 2ohms for the money


For the money you are right. But take a look… alpine rates their amps at 14.4v. Even though that's a cars running voltage, at full power your going to be losing voltage. With my DD 9512 at normal power, my system is running at 11.7-12v. That's with the big 3, 3 kinetiks and a stock alt. The amps I listed for the most part are tested around 12v. For that power, that's about the voltage your going to be at.


----------



## db xTc (May 9, 2011)

American bass and others all use the zenon 5K board, some versions have small variations. They can be picked up used for $600-$750. 

That will give you a pretty dependable 3500 on a weak-ish electrical. A adequate electrical you can expect 5000+. If you don't mind some clipping (which isn't that bad of a thing for burps) you can squeeze more out of it. They also handle 0.5ohms nicely.


----------



## bignev (Feb 12, 2008)

crescendo 3kwp
549.00 BNIN from the website, i would pick up an older sundown 3500 very easy on the electrical


----------

